# Excellent retriever puppy training video



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If you not familar with Bill Hillman he has trained the most High point derby dogs in the history of FT's, he never has more than a couple of dogs on his truck, and when he gets a good one he travels the country running trials, his dogs always seem to be very calm and attentive on line, his good dogs are great markers and I believe alot of this has to do with how they pay attention at the line, his program is based on a very steady and happy dog from the get go, without alot of pressure early on.

The video basically starts out with a 11 week old puppy and has 28 days of training, not 28 days straight but 28 training sessions, there are no behind the scenes sessions these are the first 28 training sessions for "Nick" a chocolate male who ended up with a hadfull of derby points.

It's hard to explain with out seeing it but it's different from alot of other puppy stuff because it isn't step by step, one day we start on sit and then when we have that we go to the next step, it's all kind of put together a little bit at a time and in the end 4 to 5 monthes old you should have a dog that is steady, delievers to hand, is started on CC, holds, loves to retrieve and is a all around happy pup. Like i said it is hard to explain but would say that if you followed this program whether you want a trial dog , HT dog , hunting dog, or just a well behaved pet you would be happy with the results, when the time comes to start more advanced training. And that is really the key, at this point the puppy is ready and knows what is required .

After watching the video I remembered I had some pictures of Nick (not good ones) all grown up running the derby at the Iron range trial.










Well worth the money.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

x2

Excellent training resource. If you watch it a few times, take your attention off the dog during the sessions and pay attention to Bill's body language. All good dog trainers don't realize how much body english they put into training.


----------

